# 120g build



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ive had this tank for a while, but needed to move to our new apartment before I started working on it due to the almost 300 lbs of glass empty.

Anyway, this will house my group of 5 orange terribilis.

Empty








Me for scale that my smart ass husband took... I'm 5'7"








The silicone in place to hide the false bottom and some of the supports...


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Keep us updated on this huge vivarium!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Great tank, wonderful potential with that much palette to work with


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok I know its been a little bit, but with school and travel its been a slow start.

Part of the silicone to cover the false bottom and partial supports for the eggcrate








Hardscaping


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like a great start! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh, and for those that might be confused.... it is on its side for ease of application of the background.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang That is soo much background to cover! 

Nice selection of wood you have there. 

Them terribilis will be very happy in there! 

Looking foreward to more updates..


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah frank, not looking forward the the silicone and application of the background... Really excited to plant it though lol


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree, that's gonna be sweet. Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

housevibe7 said:


> Yeah frank, *not looking forward the the silicone and application of the background...* Really excited to plant it though lol


It sucks, until you finish 

Keep us posted. Is that grapewood or ghostwood? If it's grape, be careful as it has a tendency to mold over.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

tclipse said:


> It sucks, until you finish
> 
> Keep us posted. Is that grapewood or ghostwood? If it's grape, be careful as it has a tendency to mold over.


Looks like Ghostwood/ Manzanita and will work just fine.. 

Awesome layout of the background! Subscribed.

Chris


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a combination of ghostwood and cypress actually. As to the molding, I tend to view it the same way as an aquarium cycling... it is just a natural process. I just don't usually plant until molding looks mostly done.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good. 

That's one BIG tank.

>>>Subscribed<<<


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Got background in.... now I need to work on water area and put in substrate


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

> Looking good.
> 
> That's one BIG tank.
> 
> >>>Subscribed<<<


AGREED!!!

***Subscribed***


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Can\'t see the pics... it says they have been moved or deleted.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is fantastic. I'm really looking forward to seeing this thing planted.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work so far. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good... I'll be following this build


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cant wait to see another update!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok kids, it's that time again. Sorry its been so long since my last update. Things are pretty much done, I just need to make a couple more water changes to clean up the water color, lighten it anyway. I'm waiting for the mold to cycle then I will plant, oh yeah, need to drill holes for the misting system as well. Finish finding my covers for the vent holes too....


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Once the files get uploaded to photobucket I guess... lol


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Darned firefox, so I really am posting pictures this time. Sorry. These were before the water changes.
















My vent holes without the screen or covers yet


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

With water changes and new lights








Next to drill the misting holes so I can start planting this bad boy


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wood wood wood, I love wood. No comments guys


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic; what substrate is that? It looks like clay.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! I second the substrate details too  Now, PLANTS!! Muuahaha!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

housevibe7 said:


> Wood wood wood, I love wood. No comments guys


LOL, I thought of that when you posted the first pic with you in the tank. 

I third the substrate, looks sweet.... kinda like the pics from the recent Peru trip. What is it?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

The base is flourite over eggcrate just because I didnt have enough of my clay mixture. The clay on the top (prob about an inch worth) is a Brent Brock Recipe which essentially combines red art clay and outside soil with a binder... I think if you search for Brent Brock as author, and then maybe clay substrate you can see what he does with it... He explained it a lot better than I can. But long story short, yes, it's red clay.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

It might be here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22990-ultimate-clay-based-substrate-thread.html


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Some planted pics... mostly done, need to place the background plant, put in leaf litter, and then let it grow in... sorry for the crappy pics, phone camera


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great.

I'm liking all the wood and the way it was placed.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

A+. Leaf litter will make it look even better.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Great start. Definitely needs leaf litter and some broms. Gotta have places for all the tadpoles.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, as to the leaf litter, already said that was next  and as to the bromeliads. Terribilis don't deposit in them, thus the pool of water in the corner. Thanks for the comments guys, keep 'em comin.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Aw c'mon... you gotta have some broms in there.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lol. The only thing I have ever had them use bromes for was to perch and call on... oh yeah, and to sleep in. That's about it. My main male transports tads all the time though into plastic cottage cheese containers... those are pretty ugly though.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

housevibe7 said:


> Well, as to the leaf litter, already said that was next  and as to the bromeliads. Terribilis don't deposit in them, thus the pool of water in the corner. Thanks for the comments guys, keep 'em comin.


 They will sleep in larger broms though, couldn't hurt since they look so good


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Ah broms shoms!  I realize I am becoming a fan of tanks without bromeliads. It will be fun to see how it grows in. 

Sally


----------

